# EXPOSING THE CON (AN OPEN LETTER TO LYFT)



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

*Sent on February 20, 2017. This thread will be updated when Lyft responds or takes any action. *

Hey, Lyft! I just have a few quick questions&#8230;

Per your Terms of Service (Last Updated September 30, 2016), I'm reaching out to you for guidance on a variety of topics, which are designed to improve our business relationship. If, for any reason, you're unable to answer these questions, I'd like to continue to *Pre-Arbitration Negotiation*, which will serve to remedy my complaints - many of which are financial in nature.

In the wake of Uber's most recent sexual harassment allegation, what new safety measures - if any - have you introduced that are actively working to prevent similar incidents from occurring at your company? Further, are you aware that many of your drivers are being sexually harassed and assaulted on a yearly basis? And since drivers are pre-screened for safety reasons and passengers are not, would it be fair to assume that you value one person's safety more than the other?

Drivers can't see where a passenger is going until they arrive at their location, which means they must cancel on a passenger in person. What are you doing to keep drivers safe in the event of an altercation?

Many of your drivers are now earning less than minimum wage and can no longer afford to maintain their vehicles (new tires, brakes, etc.). If a fatal car accident occurs, are you willing to take responsibility for it?

Many drivers report working more than 60 hours a week, which generally occurs when their earnings fall below minimum wage. What are you doing to prevent them from falling asleep at the wheel?

Independent contractors are required to do their taxes every 3 months. Without giving anyone tax advice, why are you not informing new drivers of this? Is it because this would deter them from driving for you if they were faced with the upfront costs of doing so in advance?

When a driver signs up for your service, why are they not being informed of any insurance gaps that come along with it? Is it because this would deter them from driving for you if they were faced with the upfront costs of doing so in advance?

You run ads that claim your drivers make up to $1,500 a week. In what cities are drivers making $1,500 a week?

You allow your drivers the ability to receive tips, which you then use to reduce their earnings on an hourly basis. Specifically, a driver who consistently earns good tips will receive less calls (or calls that pay less) until their earnings are brought back down to a pre-determined level. Do you think this is the best practice for independent contractors?

In your Terms of Service, you state, "When a passenger requests a ride, the driver who will get there soonest gets a notice," but calls are constantly being reassigned, even when the passenger makes a new request from inside the vehicle. Do you think this is the best practice for independent contractors?

On a regular basis, you end up charging the customer a greater amount than what you indicate on our end. Can you elaborate on why this occurs, especially during Primetime calls?

On a regular basis, you threaten your drivers with deactivation if they cancel too many calls, but you haven't indicated what the threshold of reliability should be. How is a driver supposed to know how many calls they can or cannot cancel if you won't specify an amount? You've also been known to lower a driver's acceptance rating during a no-show event, which makes it appear as if you're attempting to reduce the number of Power Driver Bonuses you have to give out. You wouldn't do that though, right?

You engage in the practice of cancelling calls when a driver is already in route, which is being done because you found a closer driver to give the call to. Is this not correct?

You leave any city that requires a fingerprint-based background check because you claim it discriminates against minorities, but the FBI doesn't seem to agree. It sounds like minorities are routinely discriminated against and are at risk for higher levels of unemployment, which makes them a prime candidate to drive on your platform. Is this correct?

Drivers have been accused of discriminating against minority passengers, who typically wait longer for a ride. Since this statistic was announced in 2016, what have you done to correct it?

Many people with disabilities are not being picked up in a discriminatory fashion. What are you doing to correct this?

Drivers are routinely deactivated for low ratings and customer complaints, but how do you decide what's true and what's not? In the case of your rating system, how do you filter out _fact_ from _discrimination_, and are you certain you have never accidentally deactivated a driver for reasons that were based on discrimination?

You typically engage in subprime auto lending that promotes the very same principles of our last great recession. If a financial collapse should occur again in the near future, are you willing to pay for any losses that are associated with your part?

When a passenger does damage to a driver's vehicle, you determine the amount of the cleaning fee, even if the damage is far greater than what you decide. How is this determined?

If drivers don't want to arbitrate their claims, they can file a lawsuit against you in small claims court. Do you have a preference?
Thank you for your time!

*Want more dirty deets on Lyft? Click on my Trump Economics Avatar and scroll to the Information/About me section of my uberpeople.net page.*


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Can you elaborate on tips leading to decreased call volume??

Cause i HAVE had odd periods after massive tippage


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Specifically, how long does it last?

And is THAT why my last 2 days were so pathetic?


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Can you elaborate on tips leading to decreased call volume??
> 
> Cause i HAVE had odd periods after massive tippage


https://uberpeople.net/threads/scam-alert-what-lyft-doesnt-want-you-to-know.140748/


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Specifically, how long does it last?
> 
> And is THAT why my last 2 days were so pathetic?


I reposed the link -- you read it and left a comment. Were you reading and driving again? We talked about this.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> In your Terms of Service, you state, "When a passenger requests a ride, the driver who will get there soonest gets a notice," but calls are constantly being reassigned, even when the passenger makes a new request from inside the vehicle. Do you think this is the best practice for independent contractors?


WHO WILL GET THERE SOONEST

We've been talking about this in the Seattle forum and think we know what's up: If the passenger is sitting in your car, then if another Lyft is closer for a direct route, it will assign it to that other Lyft driver. The reason is because the Lyft thinks the passenger is behind your car, so the Lyft will map out having you go around the block to get to that passenger.

It's one possibility.
The solution is to have the passenger make a request pickup point that's a little ways up the road from your car, so you can fool the app into thinking you are the closest driver who can "drive" to that pickup point.

If the passenger puts the pickup point behind your car, the app does not consider your ability to make U-Turns.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> WHO WILL GET THERE SOONEST
> 
> We've been talking about this in the Seattle forum and think we know what's up: If the passenger is sitting in your car, then if another Lyft is closer for a direct route, it will assign it to that other Lyft driver. The reason is because the Lyft thinks the passenger is behind your car, so the Lyft will map out having you go around the block to get to that passenger.
> 
> ...


One problem. Must pax don't even know how to place the pin on their requests, even if you're there to tell them and teach them.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> WHO WILL GET THERE SOONEST
> 
> We've been talking about this in the Seattle forum and think we know what's up: If the passenger is sitting in your car, then if another Lyft is closer for a direct route, it will assign it to that other Lyft driver. The reason is because the Lyft thinks the passenger is behind your car, so the Lyft will map out having you go around the block to get to that passenger.
> 
> ...


Seems logical, but I've had more than a few occasions where it's just me and the passenger (3:00 a.m., rural roads, etc.) and the call goes bye, bye. Ditto for LyftLine -- I get them on a Line, they cancel because they have too many passengers, they re-request and get someone else. I do a lot of PDB, so Lyft likes to marginalize their commission losses anyway they can, which is why so many of my calls are low paying ones.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Can you elaborate on tips leading to decreased call volume??
> 
> Cause i HAVE had odd periods after massive tippage


Your strip bar escapades don't count.



Trump Economics said:


> Hey, Lyft! I just have a few quick questions&#8230;
> 
> Per your Terms of Service (Last Updated September 30, 2016), I'm reaching out to you for guidance on a variety of topics, which are designed to improve our business relationship. If, for any reason, you're unable to answer these questions, I'd like to continue to *Pre-Arbitration Negotiation*, which will serve to remedy my complaints - many of which are financial in nature.
> 
> ...


Have they turned you off yet or are you trying to get turned off? The only reason the IRS will require a sole proprietor/independent contractor to file quarterly is if you had to make a payment arrangement for under payment of previous year end returns. The last time I checked ALL DRIVERS are INDEPENDENT CONTRACTORS as per settlement reached in July 2016. They can not and will not do a 7 year background check on customers. You represent the company and are told of the check before hiring. Since Uber is the one in the news for failing to provide a safe working environment perhaps you should point that concern to Uber rather than Lyft. Because you are a independent contractor a traditional offer of employment and policies set for full or part time do not apply.


----------



## MrLinus (Feb 10, 2017)

Old Smokey said:


> Your strip bar escapades don't count.
> 
> Have they turned you off yet or are you trying to get turned off? The only reason the IRS will require a sole proprietor/independent contractor to file quarterly is if you had to make a payment arrangement for under payment of previous year end returns. The last time I checked ALL DRIVERS are INDEPENDENT CONTRACTORS as per settlement reached in July 2016. They can not and will not do a 7 year background check on customers. You represent the company and are told of the check before hiring. Since Uber is the one in the news for failing to provide a safe working environment perhaps you should point that concern to Uber rather than Lyft. Because you are a independent contractor a traditional offer of employment and policies set for full or part time do not apply.


But the old smokey is neither IC or emp. He's an entity with-in his own right.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Old Smokey said:


> Your strip bar escapades don't count.
> 
> Have they turned you off yet or are you trying to get turned off? The only reason the IRS will require a sole proprietor/independent contractor to file quarterly is if you had to make a payment arrangement for under payment of previous year end returns. The last time I checked ALL DRIVERS are INDEPENDENT CONTRACTORS as per settlement reached in July 2016. They can not and will not do a 7 year background check on customers. You represent the company and are told of the check before hiring. Since Uber is the one in the news for failing to provide a safe working environment perhaps you should point that concern to Uber rather than Lyft. Because you are a independent contractor a traditional offer of employment and policies set for full or part time do not apply.


Lyft can term me whenever they'd like -- I love retaliation cases; ICs are required to file every 3 months; the settlement hasn't been approved; they can do a background check on anyone they'd like, they simply choose not to; I don't represent Lyft -- I have morals; to say that Lyft doesn't have a mind of their own is just ignorant; and I'm not disputing their employment policies, I'm tearing them apart piece by piece.

Cheers


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> Lyft can term me whenever they'd like, ICs are required to file every 3 months, the settlement hasn't been approved, they can do a background check on whoever they'd like -- they choose not to, I do not represent Lyft, to say that Lyft doesn't have a mind of their own is just ignorant, and I'm not disputing their employment polocies.
> 
> Cheers


Checks will be cut starting a week from Friday.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Old Smokey said:


> Checks will be cut starting a week from Friday.


Sweeeeeet. All these Lyft Line passengers can walk.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> I reposed the link -- you read it and left a comment. Were you reading and driving again? We talked about this.


No I meant other sources...



Old Smokey said:


> Your strip bar escapades don't count.


I've only ever been to strip bars for business.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Adieu said:


> No I meant other sources...
> 
> I've only ever been to strip bars for business.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Hey, Lyft! I just have a few quick questions&#8230;
> 
> Drivers have been accused of discriminating against minority passengers, who typically wait longer for a ride. Since this statistic was announced in 2016, what have you done to correct it?Thank you for your time!


A few extremely _*important*_ questions here!!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

circle1 said:


> A few extremely _*important*_ questions here!!
> 
> . . . But how is it even possible for a driver to "discriminatate against minority passengers, who typically wait longer for a ride."??? Unless it is because drivers are driving all the way there, then canceling after they lay eyes on them?!? I don't think so.


Name and picture on ping

I actually suspect it's why girls use Lyft more....drivers are a lot less anxious picking them up in the wee hours


----------



## MyPerspective (Feb 14, 2017)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> WHO WILL GET THERE SOONEST
> 
> We've been talking about this in the Seattle forum and think we know what's up: If the passenger is sitting in your car, then if another Lyft is closer for a direct route, it will assign it to that other Lyft driver. The reason is because the Lyft thinks the passenger is behind your car, so the Lyft will map out having you go around the block to get to that passenger.
> 
> ...


This is false information. I've been told by multiple passengers they canceled on driver's that were 25 minutes away. All while I was parked in the vicinity waiting for a ride.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Hmm --- interesting. Good to know.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Trump Economics said:


> *Sent on February 20, 2017. This thread will be updated when Lyft responds or takes any action. *
> 
> Hey, Lyft! I just have a few quick questions&#8230;
> 
> ...


*Response from Lyft on February 24, 2017 #AlternativeFacts *

Thank you for getting in touch with us.

Should you, or any user, experience an incident which threatens the safety of the platform, you may reach out to our Critical Response team or contact us through lyft.com/help to report the issue.

For additional information, we'd suggest you review our Terms of Service as well as our safety page located here:
www.lyft.com/terms
www.lyft.com/safety

In regards to the rest of your inquiries, further information is available online.

Regards,

Aiden
Senior Specialist, Trust & Safety
Monday - Friday
Help Center - lyft.com/help


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

^LOL . . . Monday through Friday???


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

circle1 said:


> ^LOL . . . Monday through Friday???


Yea, if I had to lie as much as their Trust & Safety team, I'd be exhausted and need the weekend off, too.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I don't feel trusting or safe.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Tnasty said:


> I don't feel trusting or safe.


When it comes to Lyft, I just use a blanket statement: "I don't feel anything, and I'm dead inside."


----------



## DavidHill76 (Apr 20, 2017)

Well, did you at least try to reply back to mr. Aidan at the saying that I do not appreciate your canned response. That you would like you to be forwarded to superiors


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Once again. I was outside of s bar. These two women were talking. My app was on. One of the women called the other by her name. I saw the ping appear on my lyft app for two seconds and my mind made the connection. Before i could accept it. It disappeared and 5 min later a lyft driver showed up for those women. Closest driver my arse.

Its obviously bs. But we dont seem to have the moxie to make lyft truly regret it. Its as simple as that


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Once again. I was outside of s bar. These two women were talking. My app was on. One of the women called the other by her name. I saw the ping appear on my lyft app for two seconds and my mind made the connection. Before i could accept it. It disappeared and 5 min later a lyft driver showed up for those women. Closest driver my arse.
> 
> Its obviously bs. But we dont seem to have the moxie to make lyft truly regret it. Its as simple as that


Were you/have you been doing anything that would make them want to give you a "time out," as in "schooling" you? You know about Trump Economics's struggles, right?


----------

